# Some one tell me how to do this.



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 13, 2005)

Someone please tell me how to do this. 


Note: All of the following files on this page are .top files, which means that they can be accessed in e-Sword by using the Topic Notes tab. To install them, all you have to do is download a file and* drag and drop or copy it to the Program Files/e-Sword folder.*


This comes from Immanual Baptist Church

Something in my mind doesn't know how to do this after I have downloaded it. 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## Dan.... (Oct 13, 2005)

1. Click on the link on the http://www.immanuelhomepage.org/Downloads.html website.

A window should appear on your screen (the exact format of which depends on what OS you have) asking if you want to open or save.

2. Click "Save".

A "Save as" window should appear. 

3. Double-click on the "My Computer" folder.
4. Double-click on the "Local Disk C:" folder
5. Double-click on the "Program Files" folder.
6. Assuming you have "E-sword" installed, there should be an E-sword folder; double-click.
7. Click on the "Save" button.


If you have already saved it to your desktop:

1. Access "My Computer".
2. Double-click on the "Local Disk C:" folder
3. Double-click on the "Program Files" folder.
4. Assuming you have "E-sword" installed, there should be an E-sword folder; double-click.
5. Right click on the task bar button that says "E-sword..."
6. Click "restore" (If restore is not highlighted, then ignore this step)
7. Move the window to a position on your desktop to where you can see the icon for the downloaded file (You may need to re-size the the window).
8. Drag the icon (Left click on the icon and hold, drag the mouse) into the open window "E-sword..." and drop (release the left click button).

[Edited on 10-13-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2005)

Thanks Dan. I had already saved it to my desktop.


----------

